# Hold Relay



## de2r (Aug 6, 2005)

Can anyone tell me what the Hold Relay does on a 1986 Multi? It resides under the passenger seat and has a reset button on it.


----------



## de2r (Aug 6, 2005)

I can't find anything in the Service Manual about this. Haynes is useless. Anyone?


----------



## de2r (Aug 6, 2005)

I can see that there's not a lot of traffic on this board. It's pathetic to see the only response to a thread ... is the one who started it. But, for the moderators sake I'll complete this so there isn't an unanswered thread taking up space in the archives. Someone in the future may have this same question and when they search - there will be an answer for them. 

The Hold Relay, I discovered, was for servicing purposes on the 02 Sensor (or as the manual states: Exhaust Gas Sensor). Every 48,000 km (30,000 miles) the Sensor Warning Lamp would illuminate on the dash indicating the 02 needed to be inspected. After the inspection the reset button was to be pushed for the next 48,000 km.


----------

